# Turgencia / Turgency



## popckorn

Hola, amigos:

Entiendo que este término -turgencia- tiene un análogo anglo muy usado: "Turgidity".

Pero me he encontrado un par de instancias, en conversaciones con botánicos amateurs, pero serios, en que usaron la palabra "Turgency". 

"Turgency" no aparece en el diccionario de WR, pero al buscar en M-W aparece bloqueada por ser parte del diccionario extendido. 

Es igual de válida?.


Saludos cordiales!.


----------



## Peter P

Encontré lo siguiente en esta página http://www.definitions.net/definition/turgent

Webster Dictionary
Turgent(adj)rising into a tumor, or a puffy state; swelling; tumid; as, turgent humors
Turgent(adj)inflated; bombastic; turgid; pompous
Saludos
Peter P


----------



## popckorn

So the quality of being "turgent" would be "turgency" wouldn't it?

For example:

"Water the plants when they look wilted or have lost their turgency"

To me it would soun bloated to say, instead:

"Water the plants when they look wilted or have lost they turgent quality". 

What do you think?.


----------



## cubaMania

Merriam-Webster marca "turgency" como arcaico.


> tur·gen·cy noun \ˈtərjənsē, ˈtə̄j-, ˈtəij-, -si\-es
> 
> Full Definition of TURGENCY
> 
> 
> archaic
> :  the quality or state of being swollen
> Origin of TURGENCY
> 
> 
> turgent + -cy


----------



## popckorn

Gracias!. 
Ojala algún botánico pase por aquí.


----------



## Peter P

http://www.linguee.com/english-spanish/search?source=spanish&query=turgencia

Saludos

Peter P.


----------



## popckorn

It appears the rght word would be TURGOR.

I looked into linguee and most results say the word is Turgidity, but turgidity does not appear in M-W. 

Turgor, on the other side, has an entry in the M-W encyclopedian dictionary.


----------



## cubaMania

popckorn said:


> ... but turgidity does not appear in M-W.


Pero sí aparece "turgidity" en Merriam Webster bajo "turgid":


> — *tur·gid·i·ty*_noun
> _— *tur·gid·ly* _adverb_
> — *tur·gid·ness*_noun_





> Turgor, on the other side, has an entry in the M-W encyclopedian dictionary.


Basado en la definición, parece la palabra específica para celulas de plantas:


> *Definition of TURGOR*
> 
> *:*  the normal state of turgidity and tension in living cells;_especially_*:*  the distension of the protoplasmic layer and wall of a plant cell by the fluid contents...


----------



## popckorn

Siendo que la disciplina que causó mi duda, sobre el uso de la palabra, es la botánica, me parece que Turgor es la palabra que estoy buscando.

Conclusiones:

TURGENCY: Arcáico y sólo representa "hinchado". 

TURGIDITY: La cualidad de estar hinchado por presión desde dentro. También algo muy complicado o lenguaje extravagante. 

TURGOR: Una versión de turgidity referente a las células vivas, especialmente de plantas.

Diría, entonces, que "turgency" fue bien empleado por mis amigos, pero unos siglos fuera de lugar, en todo caso "turgidity" sería la palabra actual, sin embargo no es sino "Turgor" la más adecuada y precisa versión de la palabra, dado que se hablaba sobre el riego de plantas según la firmeza de sus hojas. 

Gracias a mis amigos Cubanos y Cuba-maniacos.


Nota: ¿Es posible que algo esté hinchado, si no es por presión desde dentro?.


----------



## Peter P

Me gusta esa conclusión, al final también aprendemos algo más. 
Responder esa pregunta no es algo fácil, si algún día la encuentra, compártela.
Saludos

Peter P.


----------

